# Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!



## karpfenjaeger (9. März 2008)

hi leute, fahre demnächst das 2mal mit dem kutter auf die Ostsee. beim ersten mal hatten wir das problem, dass wir alle recht wenig gefangen hatten (15 Dorsche, ca. 70 wittlinge)und das zu 6., innerhalb 8 stunden!   
liegt es vielleicht daran das wir vielleicht falsche farben hatten, oder kann es auch daran gelegen haben, dass wir einfach nur einen scheiß tag hatten?

welche farben verwendet ihr immer so?
Gibt es Farben die eigentlich immer gehen?


----------



## wasser-ralf (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Falsche Farbe, scheiß Tag!
Japanrot und Schwarz sind meist optimal, dazu natürlich noch die richtige Köderführung.
Schwrzer Pilker , davor roter Twister und alles gefühlvoll über den Grund gezupft läuft eigentlich immer.
LG Ralf


----------



## karpfenjaeger (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

was haltet ihr von dorschpaternoster, mit drei jigs in japanrot ist das  übertrieben?
wie steht ihr zu lemon yellow jigs.


----------



## wasser-ralf (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Ist immer Geschmacks-, Glaubens-, Ansichtssache. Habe ich früher auch benutzt, sogar mal ne gute Triblette gelandet, aber ich benutze schon lange keine fertigen Paternoster mehr und sage mir meist, - weniger ist mehr.
Wie gesagt - in der Ostsee sind Rot und schwarz - weil rote Krabben, schwarze Wattis - meine Favoriten.
LG Ralf


----------



## karpfenjaeger (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

welche pilkergrößen sind optimal für die an- und abdrifft? 

ich habe "kieler pilker" von 80g bis 120g in silber blau und andere diverse pilker in verschiedenen farben z.b. rot-orange, gold-rot metallic, in schwarz-rot, heringsoptik usw.!


----------



## wasser-ralf (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Das kann man nicht so grundsätzlich sagen. Aber Deine Gewichte sind schon ganz gut. Ich versuche immer so leicht wie möglich, je nach Bedingungen. Vergangenes Jahr im Langelandbelt waren aber bei starker Strömung selbst 250 g noch zu wenig. Man muß es auch ausprobieren. Auch bei den Farben (auch wenn ich wie gesagt rot/schwarz bevorzuge). Schau doch den gefangenen Dorschen mal wegen der aufgenommenen Nahrung in's Maul, bzw. in den Magen. Sind's nur Krabben, braucht man kaum auf gewohnte Fischformen und -farben setzen. Dann sind es meist die Beifänger, die es bringen.
Mein derzeit bevorzugtes System ist ein möglichst leichter schwarzer Pilker ohne Drilling (also nur als Gewicht), davor ein schwarzer Twister mit kleinem farbigem Kopf an ca. 25 - 30 cm Vorfach, dahinter   in selbem Abstand an kurzem Seitenarm ein japanroter Twister mit ähnlichem Kopf. Und immer schön sachte über den Grund zupfen. Der fehlende Drilling bringt weniger Hänger, aber dafür noch Fisch, wo andere in die Röhre gucken. 
Allerdings angle ich nicht mehr so oft vom Kutter, sondern lieber vom kleinen Boot (wenn's geht).

Ralf


----------



## karpfenjaeger (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

das klingt wenn ich mir das so vorstelle richtig gut. das mit dem dorsch ins maul bzw. in den magen schauen, wusste ich auch noch nicht. 
eigentlich logisch, das werde ich mir merken. |rolleyes

also, wenn er krabben und so zeug im magen hat, mehr beifänger und wenn sich fischchen im magen befinden eher pilker. habe ich das so richtig geschnakkelt.


----------



## wasser-ralf (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

So in etwa richtig verstanden. Ich meine damit grundsätzlich, neben seiner bevorzugten Taktik immer auch die Bedingungen und Gegebenheite im Auge behalten. Jeder hat so seine Erfahrungen, aber man lernt trotz allem auch immer noch was dazu. Schaut auch danach, was, wie und womit die anderen auf dem Boot fangen. Auch das ist manchmal hilfreich.


----------



## karpfenjaeger (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

man kann ja auch naturköder mit als beifänger montieren. haben diese teilweise vielleicht mehr anziehungskraft.  wie sind dazu deine eindrücke. ist  das eher käse  oder  oder wäre das vielleciht noch eine alternative schrimps aufzuziehen


----------



## wasser-ralf (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Genau, das geht auch. Habe ich auch schon erfolgreich probiert, und war damit der erfolreichste Fänger auf dem Boot. Ist dann aber mehr improvisiert, denn richtiges Naturköderangeln erfordertanderes Gerät, längere Ruten, höhere Gewichte. Aber wenn sonst nicht's mehr läuft, hilft auch das. Meist hat man nur keine Wattwürmer mit. Als Alternative kann man sich die künstlichen Watti's von Gulp in's Gepäck legen. Zum Brandungsangeln finde ich sie nicht ganz so toll, auch wenn die Werbung was anderes sagt, aber wenn man sie bewegt führt, sind sie manchmal garnicht so schlecht. Vorteil: Sie sind immer zur Hand.


----------



## wasser-ralf (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Mir fällt noch ein, habe auch schon eine Krabbe, die einem Dorsch aus dem Maul fiel, als Köder aufgezogen. Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## karpfenjaeger (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

habe mir grade ein solches dorschpaternoster umgebaut ein haken schwarz-japanroter twister, ein haken lemon-yellow  twister und ein haken frei für naturköder. und als beschwerung einen japanroten mit grünen rücken pilker. ich denke damit werde ich dann schon ins schwarze treffen. 

weißt du eigentlich schon was über heringe dieses jahr? 

als wir im januar draußen waren hatten wir schon ein paar gefangen und da es eh ein milder winter war düfte es doch langsam los gehen oder nicht.


----------



## micha_2 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

wir haben schon im dezember riesige heringe gefangen, die teils sogar auf`n drilling vom pilker.
wenn ihr mit 6mann sogar 70wittlinge gefangen habt, ist es nich unbedingt ein schlechter tag, es gibt tage da werden weit weniger fische auf`n ganzen kutter gefangen.
nimm nen pilker und ein jig, jig in dunkle farbe, schwarz, braun dunkles rot oder grün. pilker schwarz/rot oder orange/gold/silber.
ansonsten pilker wie oben ohne drilling und zwei jigs, nich mehr, könnte eher zu viel sonst werden.


----------



## Zander 602 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

moin,wenn absolut gar nix geht hab ich ein stabiles shrimp system in rosa dabei und das bringt oft noch nen schwanz nach oben!!! und zu deinem scheiss tag,war letztes jahr um die 45 mal draussen (kleinboot) und hatte echte scheiss tage,also freut euch wenn was geht.manchmal geht halt 0,0!!!


----------



## wasser-ralf (10. März 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

@ micha 2, sag ich ja, Farben eher gedeckt und nicht zu viel!

@ Zander 602, diese Erfahrung mit dem Shrimp-System hab ich auch schon gemacht. Konnte ich nur nicht lange ausprobieren, da alles verloren ging und kein Ersatz mehr da war.

@ karpfenjaeger, schau mal in die anderen Thread's, da wird einiges zu den aktuellen Heringsfängen gesagt. Selbst war ich derzeit nicht oben, kann also aus eigener Erfahrung nichts dazu sagen.
LG Ralf


----------



## karpfenjaeger (13. März 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hey danke jungs   #6   für die tipps werde das alles mal so ausprobieren, bin ziemlich zu versichtlich. wird schon werden! war ja auch schon mal auf einen kutter und bin somit nicht ganz neu auf dem fachgebiet und weiß ein kleines bisschen zumindest wo der hase lang hüpft.

also vielen dank
LG
karpfenjaeger


----------



## karpfenjaeger (22. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hi, 

was geht denn momentan auf den kuttern so, werden die dorschfänge wieder besser?
habe gehört dieses jahr soll es nicht so prickelnd sein!

am 08.12. will ich nämlich mein geliebtes thüringen mal wieder verlassen und nach warnemünde fahren um dort mit einem kutter zu fahren!

#6

ihr lieben leut ihr könnt ja mal schreiben was zur zeit so läuft, würde mich nämlich sehr freuen.


----------



## dodo12 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Bei der Farbe kommt es auf die Wetter- , Lichtverhältnisse und so weiter an. Man kann es so nicht sagen, einfach ausprobieren. Ich nehme immer wenn es dunkler oder bewölkt ist, grelle und wenn die sonne scheint und es richtig hell ist, nehme ich auch mal etwas normale, nicht so grelle!


----------



## leuchtboje (22. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

@karpfenjaeger
ich war ja am Dienstag draußen... von Heiligentown aus mit der Einigkeit... ich war einer der Besten mit 3 Stück... muss ich da noch mehr sagen?:g ist im Moment wirklich sehr bescheiden... hier gibt es auch den Fred ganz oben... "Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen" oder so änlich... da steht eigentlich alles drin, was du wissen musst... hab auch nen Beitrag gepostet... 

Wo kommst her? ich stamme auch ursprünglich aus Thüringen... Slf/Ru, um genau zu sein... jetzt halt bei Hamburg...
mit welchem Schiff willst raus?


----------



## karpfenjaeger (23. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hi leuchtboje,

stamme von hildburghausen, ich denke suhl ist geläufiger.

fahre mit der chemnitz. bin mit der roten flotte total zufrieden war schon vier mal mit denen draußen, also absolut 
SPITZE! die leute geben gute tipps helfen auch wo sie nur können, ich bin überzeugter chemnitz angler.

lieben gruß

|wavey:


----------



## dorschfinder (23. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Moin, moin
wenn du mal richtig zufrieden sein willst, dann versuch es mal mit der MS Gudrun aus dem Stadthafen. Ich bin zwar eine Zeitlang nicht mehr mit ihr gefahren, da ich wieder ein eigenes Boot habe, aber da Stimmte alles. Man muß allerdings mit der norddeutschen Mentalität vom Skibber klarkommen.
dorschfinder


----------



## leuchtboje (24. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Hildburghausen hat mir schon was gesagt.... aber mehr, wie Ecke Suhl hätte ich auch nicht gewusst:q:vik:
die Chemnitz kenne ich garnicht.... da hätte ich jetzt nichtmal sagen können, wo die liegt... naja, ich wünsche dir aufjedenfall viel Erfolg und melde dann mal hier Vollzug|wavey::m


----------



## benke80 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

na ich weiss nicht... kann ja sein, dass man nicht gebessert hat, aber mein fall ist die rote flotte nicht... aber ich will dir den spass nicht verderben...
ich würde wenn immer mit kutter fahren, die dem kapitän gehören oder wo genauer einer der chef ist...
wünsch dir trotzdem petri... kleiner tip noch für die ostsee vor rostock... mehr als 60gr Pilker brauchst Du nicht...
und die heringsvorfächer nicht vergessen!
unverhofft kommt oft
viel spass


----------



## Khaane (24. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Rate von den Kutterfahrten ab, als Touristen- und Kaffeefahrten brauchbar, aber zum Angeln.....#d

Mittlerweile wird sowenig Fisch gefangen, dass die Leute mit Naturködern angeln um ein paar Mini-Plattfische und Wittlinge zu fangen, auf meiner ersten Kutterfahrt von Heiligenhafen war ich mit 4 mittleren Dorschen gut dabei.

Das letzte Mal mit der Kehrheim II und ohne einen einzigen Biss auf Pilker und Gummifisch ist für mich das Thema Kutterangeln gestorben.

Das sind absolute Abzockfahrten, wenn man 30 € zahlt und man mit 4 oder 5 Dorschen schon sehr sehr viel Glück hat, dann fahre ich lieber nachts mit dem Kleinboot raus, spare sehr viel Geld und fange auch vernünftig Fisch. 

PS: Alleine die Ausreden, jedesmal heisst es, dass die letzten Tage wenig gefangen wurde, der letzte Winter zu warm war.....blabla..

Deshalb fang ich im Sommer in Dänemark auch locker 20-30kg Dorsch die Nacht vom Schlauchboot aus.


----------



## Mini-Broesel (25. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

was hier noch nicht erwähnt wurde....kauf dir unbedingt gummifische in den farben schwarz/motoröl glitter..und Köpfe in 45-75gr..denn wenn es ins Flache geht sind die Dinger meist die bessere wahl...


----------



## micha_2 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

wenn sie mal ins flache fahren würden. war 2tage mit der kehrheim in laboe draussen. 1.tag naturköderangeln(( ist nicht nur ein ersatz wenn kein fisch beist. macht mir mehr spass und die zu erwartenden fischarten sind auch mehr). von 39mann haben19mann nichts gefangen, hoch waren 6fische  und nur wenn mann einen heck oder bugplatz hatte. 2.tag kunstköder, 17mann keinen fisch hoch waren 5fische(wittlinge dorsche und platte). aber besatzung diesmal sehr unfreundlich und die ganze zeit wurde im selben gebiet rumgedümpelt. ellenlange driften ohne auch nur ein biss auf'n ganzen boot.


----------



## Khaane (25. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Kann ich voll bestätigen, vom Kleinboot sind 11-12cm Kopyto-River in den Farben schwarz-orange und motoroil erste Wahl. 

Vom Kutter kannst Gummifische vergessen, habe den ganzen Tag von der Kehrheim II mit Gummis probiert, nur einen einzigen Biss.

Ich kann nicht genau sagen ob es ein Biss war, auf jedenfall zog es mir mächtig Schnur von der Rolle, die Rolle habe ich dann voll zugemacht, nach knapp 20-30m Schnur und "Bremsen" per Hand - Hat sich der Hänger bzw. Fisch gelöscht.

PS: Man braucht schon die Kopyto River, die normalen Kopytos die etwas gedrungener sind - Fangen wesentlich schlechter.







QUELLE: http://www.shadxperts.com/news/bilder/River_16cm_205.gif

Das sind die Dorschkiller, der Kopyto Classic taugt nix


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



Khaane schrieb:


> Kann ich voll bestätigen, vom Kleinboot sind 11-12cm Kopyto-River in den Farben schwarz-orange und motoroil erste Wahl.
> 
> Vom Kutter kannst Gummifische vergessen, habe den ganzen Tag von der Kehrheim II mit Gummis probiert, nur einen einzigen Biss.
> 
> ...



Die 11cm Kopyto Classic funktionieren beim Kutterangeln wunderbar - wollt ich nur mal sagen. Und ich glaub die Dorsche mögen das übertriebene Gewackel sehr gerne, die River fangen zumindest bei mir bisher garnicht.

Ach ja und ich nehme mal ganz stark an, daß du da einen Hänger gehabt hast, denn von ner Gufitauglich eingestellten Rollenbremse zieht kein Dorsch 20-30m Schnur ab. |rolleyes

P.S: Als Farben nehm ich auf jeden Fall Schwarz/Orange Goldglitter, Schwarz/Fluogelb, Schwarz/Weiss und Motoroil mit.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



Khaane schrieb:


> Kann ich voll bestätigen, vom Kleinboot sind 11-12cm Kopyto-River in den Farben schwarz-orange und motoroil erste Wahl.
> 
> Vom Kutter kannst Gummifische vergessen, habe den ganzen Tag von der Kehrheim II mit Gummis probiert, nur einen einzigen Biss.
> 
> ...






Wie bist du denn drauf???|bigeyes

Nur weil du mal nix gefangen hast, sollen alle Leute das Kutterangeln lassen?|rolleyes

Was ein ausgemachter Schwachsinn!!!

Und dann dies Gesabbel, dass der Kopyto Classic nix taugt!#d

Ich wette, dass ich mich auf einem beliebigen Kutter auf einen beliebigen Platz stelle und mindestens einen maßigen Dorsch fange!
Mit einem Kopyto Classic, meiner Wahl!!!


Vielleicht kannst du ja auch einfach nicht vom Kutter angeln?#c

Miet dir ein Kleinboot, fang damit nachts deine 30-40 Kilo Dorsch und gut ist!

Aber alle Kutter hier auszubuhen, nur weil einmal die Kiste leer geblieben ist, ist schon ganzschön abgehoben.

Mann Mann Mann!#q#q#q


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Miet dir ein Kleinboot, fang damit nachts deine 30-40 Kilo Dorsch und gut ist!



Ist glaube ich auch das Problem, das solche Fänge bei vielen schon vorrausgesetzt werden.

Ein paar Jahre fische ich nun in der Kieler Bucht vom Kutter. Wer solche Vorstellungen hat kann eigentlich nur entäuscht werden. #d Bei den meisten Ausfahrten waren so 3-4 Dorsche pro Nase angesagt, mal mehr mal weniger. Mir macht's trotzdem Spass.

Geniesst lieber die frische Seeluft oder bleibt gleich zu hause, is eben einfach nich mehr so dolle mit dem Kabeljau.

Mit dem Gummifisch vom Kutter muß man halt richtig umgehen, da haperte es bei mir auch - das geht halt anders als Zanderjiggen oder Pilken. Richtig gemacht ist das aber echt ne Wunderwaffe und garantiert nicht weniger fängig als Pilken.


----------



## macmarco (26. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Richtig gemacht ist das aber echt ne Wunderwaffe und garantiert nicht weniger fängig als Pilken.



Genau #6

Die Fische an der Küste sind ja nun auch keine anderen, als die die in der tieferen See schwimmen, nech??!!


----------



## karpfenjaeger (26. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

moin moin,

danke erstmal für eure postings.
nochmal zu khaane: 

"Das sind absolute Abzockfahrten, wenn man 30 € zahlt und man mit 4 oder 5 Dorschen schon sehr sehr viel Glück hat".

mein jung ich komme aus ca. 600km entfernten südthüringen (20km vor bayern) und fahre bis nach rostock. ich muss nichts fangen!!!!

ich bin soldat und will einfach nur mal für 2 - 3 mal im jahr kurzzeitig abschalten und nicht dauernd krieg spielen. wenn ich einen fisch habe dann ist es ok, und wenn nicht, schau ich halt 10 min doof, aber dafür habe ich 8 h mal wieder was erlebt neue leute kennengelernt und so weiter.........

ich fahre also nur aus liebe zum hobby und aus erholungsaspekten hoch.

trotzdem danke ich dir für deine ehrliche meinung khaane.

bis dann 
karpfenjaeger


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



karpfenjaeger schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> danke erstmal für eure postings.
> nochmal zu khaane:
> ...




|good Karpfenjaeger,


geht dir genauso wie mir und vielen Anderen hier!

Man(n) muss nicht unbedingt raus auf's Meer und möglichst viel Masse fangen...
Scheusslich wär mir der Gedanke, wenn ich nur meinen Spass hätte, wenn möglichst viel Filet dabei rausspringt.

Wo bleibt denn da der Erholfaktor, wenn ich fangen _*muss*_?

Ich muss die ganze verdammte Woche immer irgendwas.

Da bin ich auf so nem Kutterwochenende doch mal echt froh, wenn ich mal nicht muss!!!

Klar ist es goil, wenn so ein Tag mit 15-20 guten Fischen kommt.
Aber grundsätzlich ist die Idee und der Sinn des Angelns doch eher so, wie oben vom ollen Karpfenjaeger schon geschrieben...


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Da bin ich auf so nem Kutterwochenende doch mal echt froh, wenn ich mal nicht muss!!!



Ausgerechnet da muss ich aber immer!!!

Meist genau vor dem ersten Anhupen.  

Blödes Budweiser.:q


----------



## jannisO (26. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ist glaube ich auch das Problem, das solche Fänge bei vielen schon vorrausgesetzt werden.
> 
> Ein paar Jahre fische ich nun in der Kieler Bucht vom Kutter. Wer solche Vorstellungen hat kann eigentlich nur entäuscht werden. #d Bei den meisten Ausfahrten waren so 3-4 Dorsche pro Nase angesagt, mal mehr mal weniger. Mir macht's trotzdem Spass.
> 
> ...


 

|good:|good:|good:

Bin Ostsee Anfänger. War im Oktober zwei mal auf nem Kutter und es war geil. Die Fänge hielten sich in Grenzen und so weit ich es mit bekommen habe war ich beide male mit der beste Fänger aber auch wenn es nicht die Menge Fisch war, so war es doch geil. Viele haben in meine augen den Fehler gemacht, das sie grelle Farben an Pilkern genommen haben. Meiner einer benutzte dunklere Farben. Am besten fing ich gegen die Drift am zweiten Tag mit einem dunklen Dieter Eisele Power Selekt. Nach dem das einige Leute mit bekommen hatten suchten sie gleich ihre Taschen durch nach dunklen Pilkern :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



jannisO schrieb:


> Am besten fing ich gegen die Drift am zweiten Tag mit einem *dunklen Dieter Eisele Power Selekt*. Nach dem das einige Leute mit bekommen hatten suchten sie gleich ihre Taschen durch nach dunklen Pilkern :q



Der schwarze D.Eisele King Select ist momentan mein Favorit. 

Der Power ist auch geil, vorallem ist der meist schneller unten als die diversen Spitzkopf- oder Danmark-Pilker, die so gefischt werden. Man ist also erster am Fisch!

Man kann von diesen völlig überteuerten Eisele-Dingern halten, was man will, die fangen m.E wirklich besser als der normale 0815-Pilker.


----------



## Olli 1970 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Moinsen,
es gibt nicht die Köderfarbe bzw. den Köder.
Verschiedene Farbe ausprobieren und andere Angler über die Schulter schauen. Manchmal ist sogar eine Farbe am Fängigsten (z.B. pink#6), weil der Dorsch diese Farbe nicht kennt.
Gruss
Olli


----------



## micbrtls (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Hier mal ein Erfahrungsbericht von der MS GUDRUN, die nachdenklich machen sollten:

1. Der Kapitän erzählt vor der Ausfahrt eins von Sicherheit, lässt aber 12 Leute über einen ungesicherten Gummi-Pufferring ein- und aussteigen
2. Ich habe es mir wirklich erlaubt, ein Bockwürstchen zu kaufen. Blöde Antwort: Bringst unsere Kalkulation durcheinander!! Auf meinen Tee mußte ich gar eine halbe Stunde warten!
3. Angler wurden angemault, weil der "Kapitän" wollte, das nur rund um seinen Führerhäuschen augenommen wird. Dazu kam der ganze 4 mal auf Deck!
4. Es können keine Ersatzteile gekauft werden, passend für eine Kuttertour!
5. Einem Angler wurde eine defekte Rolle ausgeliehen, eine Reperatur konnte wegen einem fehlenden Schraubenzieher nicht vorgenommen werden! Wie armselig waren die wohl ausgestattet???
6. Trotz besserem Wissens fuhr der Kapitän wieder erst Leerstellen an, so verging wertvolle Angelzeit!
7. Es wurde beobachtet, wie der Kapitän aus seinem Führerhäuschen fiel. Andere Angler berichteten von etlichen leeren Schnappsfläschchen, die vom Steurerstand entsorgt wurden.
8. Wirbt mit dem schnellsten Boot der Küste und tuckert äußerst langsam durch die See
9. Die Besatzung ist sich zu fein, das Deck selber mal mit Wasser abzuspülen, hat aus Mitleid ein Angler gemacht. Dafür mault der Kapitän um so lieber rum!
10. Die Mannschaft war nicht in der Lage, das Schiff beim ersten Manöver richtig anzulegen. Für das Manöver brauchten die eine glatte halbe Stunde
11. Die Toiletten sind verschlossen und verriegelt und stinken bestialisch! Habe schon freundlichere Plumpsklos in Litauen und Lettland gesehen!
12. Der Hammer: Wir hatten nur für die Ausfahrt bezahlt, mehr nicht! Also nicht für´s Angeln oder gar für sonstigen Serive!!
13. Hammer, der zweite: Der Kapitän hat es relativ erfolgreich geschafft, die Fische zu vergraulen. Hat den vollen Schubumkehr benutzt, um zum stehen zu kommen. Da sind die Fische erst mal alle geflüchtet. Gefangen wurde hauptsächlich auf Distanz!

Fazit: Für 37,50 € wird viel zu wenig geboten, der Kapitän ist anscheinend komplett nicht auf Angler eingestellt oder überfordert! Sind am 30.10. und 31.10. draußen gewesen. Das hat auch dem härtesten Angler gereicht!!


----------



## Andy1608 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Moin moin.

Schöner Bericht#6 hat zwar nicht wirklich was mit den Köderfarben zu tun,aber so ist es halt mit den Kuttern "Viel Geld und nichts bekommt man geboten"
Selbst wenn du ne fängige Farbe gefunden hast wo der Fisch drauf beißt,dann wird der Platz gewechselt:g denn die Kutter wollen den nächsten Tag auch was fangen.

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Andy1608 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Moin moin.

Um den passenden Köder bzw. Farbe rauszubekommen,nehme ich den ersten Fisch aus,um zu schauen was er im magen an getier hat (Krebse,Heringe usw.) 
Dann kann man dementsprechend mit der Farbe handeln#h

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## karpfenjaeger (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

moin @ all,  #h

nach meiner erfahrung, die ich bis jetzt sammeln konnte habe ich mir favoriten gesetz. die letzten 3 male gab es verschiedene wettersituation und hat folgendes ergeben. von ca. 15 pilkern haben nur 2 gefangen.

1x in den farben rot - gold
und 1x in gelb - orange

dies sind beides 70 g pilker und die haben mir bis her den größten erfolg gebracht. als beifänger nehme ich immer einen japanroten jig, funzt auf jedenfall. habe auch schon andere wie zitronengelb oder schwarz - rot kombi verwendet, aber rein japanrot übertrifft keiner. #6

lieben gruß


----------



## micbrtls (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Habe es reingeschrieben, weil die MS Gudrin hier empfohlen wurde! Und der Kapitän und die Mannschaft scheinen doch etwas arg überfordert und haben auch recht merkwürdige Ansichten, was Angeltouren angehen!


----------



## karpfenjaeger (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hi,

ist doch vollkommen in ordnung!!! wie schonmal erwähnt, mit der roten flotte bin ich sehr zu frieden. die kapitäne und der rest der zugehörigen crew sind voll i. o. freundlich, zuvorkommend. 

nur um ein beispiel zu nennen das letzte mal, waren wir am 23. märz draußen. wir waren keine fünf minuten vor dem kutter gestanden und schon hatten wir einen kaffee in der hand und den gab es sogar gratis. desweiteren hat den "captain" krampfhaft nach fisch gesucht und auch gefunden wir hatten zu dritt zwar nur 5 dorsche, aber es gab an bord einen 18 jährigen "spezi" der hat 17 dorsche gefangen. also war auch fisch da, es ist nun mal nicht jeder tag wie der andere.

ich bin beim kapitän ja im führerhaus mit gefahren er hat mir alles top erklärt hat mir ausführlich echolot, das radar und vieles mehr gezeigt. konnte sogar kurz den kutter steuern war echt ein toller angeltag. :vik:

demzufolge wird das meine stammflotte echt nette leute. 

also bis später


----------



## jannisO (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> Schöner Bericht#6 hat zwar nicht wirklich was mit den Köderfarben zu tun,aber so ist es halt mit den Kuttern "Viel Geld und nichts bekommt man geboten"
> Selbst wenn du ne fängige Farbe gefunden hast wo der Fisch drauf beißt,dann wird der Platz gewechselt:g denn die Kutter wollen den nächsten Tag auch was fangen.
> ...


 

Kann ich bestätigen, denn dieses Gefühl hatte ich mehrmals.


----------



## LAC (29. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Hallo zusammen, 
nun habe ich mir alles durchgelesen und möchte auch meinen senf abgeben. Um in den tiefen der meere oder randmeere zum erfolg zu kommen spielen mehrere fakten eine rolle u.a. auch die farbe des pilkers oder was auch immer, wenn man mit künstlichen ködern angelt. 
Nun geht es hier um die farbe von künstlichen ködern. Unter wasser jedoch sprechen wir von farbwerte, da die farbe unterschiedlich wahrgenommen wird, je nach tiefe und beschaffenheit des wassers.
Damit es einem nicht schwarz vor augen wird, hier mal ein link - aus dem magazin - wo ich die farbwerte etwas beschrieben habe, da geht so manchen ein licht auf, weil er falsche vorstellungen hat. 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060201153/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2006/makrelenfang.html

Wenn man sich etwas mit der tabelle befasst, kann man sich ein kleines bild machen, was man einsetzen muss, damit dieser künstliche köder,  je nach tiefe noch wahrgenommen wird. Dieses ist nur ein punkt von mehreren um ein fangerfolg zu verbuchen, da andere faktoren auch noch eine rolle spielen, die hier nicht gefragt wurden. Man kann sie auch schlecht erklären, denn man kann auch auf einen präservativ mit kaken eine kapitalen dorsch landen, wenn man sich etwas auskennt. 
Es sind keine blubberblasen die ich poste.


----------



## Hausmarke (29. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Hellbraun ist angeagt.....gestern fehmarn ca 10 gk dorsch!!!!
alle um die 60cm.auf pilker ging gar nichts


----------



## karpfenjaeger (29. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

guten morgen,

ihr seit ja die profis, gibt es jetzt eigentlich einen köder womit man gezielt auf großen dorsche angeln kann, oder liegt es allein am mehl und an der köderführung?

grüße aus thüringen


----------



## dorschfinder (29. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

moin, moin
geziehlt auf Großdorsch gehts meiner Meinung nach nicht in der Ostsee. Du kannst aber deine Chance erhöhen, wenn mit Heringe schleppst
dorschfinder


----------



## LAC (29. November 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



karpfenjaeger schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> 
> ihr seit ja die profis, gibt es jetzt eigentlich einen köder womit man gezielt auf großen dorsche angeln kann, oder liegt es allein am mehl und an der köderführung?
> 
> grüße aus thüringen


 

@ karpfenjäger,
es liegt an so vielen dingen, und wie du schon erwähnt hast auch an der köderführung, denn was nutzt es, wenn ich eine farbe habe, die noch wahrgenommen wird unter wasser, wenn die führung schlecht ist, da spielt dann das gewicht, die schnur sowie die technik eine gosse rolle, damit der reiz auch ausgelöst wird. Alles muss halt passen, dazu kommt dann noch das revier - sind dort überhaupt fische, von kapitale will ich mal gar nichts schreiben.  Zum glück hat die westliche ostsee nicht so eine tiefe und man kann förmlich mit allen farben dort etwas am haken bekommen. Aber rot ist eine tarnfarbe, die ab 20 m tiefe nicht mehr wahrgenommen wird von den fischen, wie wir sie sehen im tageslicht. Nun habe ich zwar jahre in der ostsee geangelt, jedoch nicht in den letzten jahren, es kann ja sein, dass sich alles etwas verschoben hat. Dieses ist auch der fall, jedoch von den fischbeständen nicht bei den farbwerten und der technik. Die ostsee ist ja förmlich flach wie ein sportplatz, wo der boden mehrmals pro jahr abgerntet wird von den berufsfischern. Vergleichbar, wie ein bauer sein feld pflügt, der jedoch säht um ein ertrag zu erzielen, der fischer nicht.

Naturköder sind immer optimale köder, da diese auch den geruchsinn ansprechen, der ja bei einigen fischen besonders stark ausgeprägt ist. Nun will ich nicht alle fischarten aufzählen und was sie an lieblingskost nehmen, denn dieses ist ja wichtig um gezielt zu angeln,  jedoch möchte ich den geruchssinn ansprechen, z.b. die makrele, die jagt nach geruch und geht erst im letzten moment auf sicht über - ähnlich wie haie. In unseren breiten fängt man sie meistens mit einem paternoster - im mittelmeer lachen die makrelen über solche kirmesbestecke. Dieses hat etwas mit den gegebenheiten des meeres zu tun. An unseren küsten z.b. wo auf einem boot, viele makrelen gezogen werden, besteht die chance, dass sich immer mehr makrelen durch den geruch den sie wahrnehmen dort ansammeln, als einer der kaum vom boot welche fängt - man ist also auf den kapitän angewiesen, damit er auch den schwarm findet - sonst badet man sein paternoster. Dieses ist nur ein beispiel. Desweiteren gehen ja bei anderen fischarten bzw. fangmethoden ein grossteil der fische auf den beifänger, dieses hat auch einen bestimmten grund. um alles zu erläutern könnte man bücher drüber schreiben - und wenn man dann alles beherrscht und auch macht,  dann ist man leider am falschen platz,  da beginnt dann förmlich die wissenschaft und wenn man sich damit befasst, versteht man die welt nicht mehr, was so alles getrieben wird.

Jedenfalls wünsche ich allen in der ostsee schöne fänge und wenn man mal leer ausgeht, dann muss man nicht verzweifeln - es kommt ein neuer tag.


----------



## LAC (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hallo, 
ist so ruhig geworden, ich dachte wir hätten uns noch über die farben und was man so alles berücksichtigen sollte betreffend der führung usw. unterhalten, denn nicht nur die farbe bringt den fisch ans tageslicht.


----------



## gerihecht (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

moin moin  ich glaube das es in erster Reihe wichtig ist wo geangelt wird.Am Wrack und in tieferen Rinnen besteht schon eher die Möglichkeit große Fische zu fangen.Gute Erfahrung habe ich mit langsam geführten Pilker ohne Beifänger gemacht.Die Beifänger beeinflussen meiner Meinung nach den optimalen Lauf des Pilkers.Da im Winter das Wasser der Ostsee klarer ist als im Sommer sind natürliche Farben meiner Meinung nach fängiger.Unter Heringsschwärmen stehen oft auch größere Dorsche .


----------



## dorschfinder (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Moin, moin
war am Wochenende draußen. Gebissen haben die Dorsche erst ab 10m Tiefe.Farbe war rot/schwartz. Wir hatten zu Zweit 17 schöne Dorsche zwischen 55 und 85cm auf Gummifisch. Mit Pilker  wurden 3 gefangen und auf Beifänger 2.
dorschfinder


----------



## LAC (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

@ gerihecht
da ist was wahres dran
@ dorschfinder
sah doch gut aus für 10 m tiefe

zum pilker, ich hatte mal einen silbernen pilker von dam, leicht geknickt, der hatte ein loch im kopf, wo man ein knicklicht einführen konnte, das war ein optimaler pilker, in grösseren tiefen - leider finde ich ihn nicht mehr, muss wohl vom markt verschwunden sein, war etwas teuer, jedoch gut.


----------



## mkonrad (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

@dorschfinder: Sorry für die dumme Frage aber wie darf ich das verstehen? Einen Gummifisch als Beifänger beim Pilken oder wie??


----------



## dorschfinder (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

moin, moin
ich habe als Beifänger beim Pilken immer noch eine Dorschfliege 25cm vorm Pilker dran. Den Gummifisch ziehe ich nur mit einem 50g Jigkopf durchs Wasser


----------



## mkonrad (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

geht das auch vom Kutter aus?? Anstatt nen Pilker nen Gummifisch mit dementsprechend schweren Kopf?


----------



## karpfenjaeger (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

moin moin, 

mal ne doofe frage fahren kutter bei windstärke 5 zunehmend 6, aus westlicher richtung noch raus?

lg


----------



## dorschfinder (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

mkonrad
klar, warum nicht

karpfenjaeger
wir sind schon rausgefahren bei 7-8, aber geschützt dann unter Land
dorschfinder


----------



## karpfenjaeger (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hi,

ja weil bei 4-5, aus nördlicher fährt kein kutter mehr. so lauten meine infos

lg


----------



## beschu (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

kommt wohl immer drauf an,wie lange der Wind aus der Richtung pustet;das heisst ob sich die See schon aufgebaut hat oder....ich würde immer nachfragen,ob gefahren wird oder nicht.Übrigens läuft im Moment auf 4-12m tiefe wirklich Gummifisch(dunkel bis glitzer,muss probiert werden)am besten gruss beschu#h


----------



## karpfenjaeger (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

@ beschu,

ja mach ich wieso immer, ich freu mich halt enorm bereits auf montag. und das wetter sieht ja nicht gerade rosig aus vom wind. übrigens ich fahr von warnemünde wie ist denn das wetter bei euch da oben oder besser unten

#d:c


----------



## karpfenjaeger (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hey,

das ist echt was wares dran!!!!!#6


----------



## karpfenjaeger (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

|wavey:,

ich probiere es am montag mit einen japanroten-citrus yellow pilker mal schauen was der bringt habe ja noch meinen blau/pinken, rot/goldenen und orange/gelben, die drei haben es echt drauf.
ob es an der vorm von den dingern liegt? sind keine standardpilker sondern tobiasemitate. gehen wie gift.



die gibt es aber bei uns im fachgeschäft in thüringen nicht mehr und übers internet bekomme ich diese auch nicht irgendwie? kann mir da jemand helfen? wisst ihr überhaupt welche ich meine?

lg


----------



## karpfenjaeger (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hi  @ all,

fahre jetzt gleich los um morgen früh mit der ms tanja in heilighafen raus zu fahren. 

fahre deshalb von dort aus weil in warnemünde kein kutter zum angeln raus fährt, da die nachfrage zu gering ist und das trotz bomben wetter zum angeln. verstehe ich nicht! |kopfkrat

ist egal habe nach 2 h finger wund telefonieren endlich einen gefunden der fährt. hatte ja die ganze ostseeküste abtelefoniert.

also dann wünscht mir glück ich melde mich wegen fangmeldung usw.!

bye bye lg |wavey:   #a


----------



## marv3108 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

und? welche farbe war denn nun fängig|kopfkrat ? lass uns nicht so lange auf deinen bericht warten!


----------



## jannisO (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Das interessiert mich auch. Immer diese Versprechungen |kopfkrat


----------



## marv3108 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

karpfenjaeger, wir warten auf deinen bericht!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oder gibt es keinen bericht, weil es nichts zu berichten gibt????


----------



## jannisO (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



marv3108 schrieb:


> karpfenjaeger, wir warten auf deinen bericht!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oder gibt es keinen bericht, weil es nichts zu berichten gibt????


 

|director: denk mal letzteres ist wohl zutreffend |jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## karpfenjaeger (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hi,

so habt ja lange genug gewartet, konnte nicht wegen meinem dienst schreiben.

nichts desto trotz waren ja mit der ms tanja draußen ein riesen großes lob, kutter war sehr sauber top zustand personal sehr freundlich. sehr zu empfehlen.

was ich nicht empfehlen kann, ist heiligenhafen. man fängt ja sehr sehr schlecht. #d

lacht nicht, ich habe nur einen wittling gefangen zum mitnehmen. :v

ansonsten hatte ich nur 2 babydorsche und einen hering. die dorsche hatte ich auf meinen japanrot-gelben tobias pilker gefangen. ist ja nicht so schlimm das nächste mal fahre ich wieder in die kadettrinne in warnemünde und da läuft es wesentlich besser. 

wie gesagt wir 6 mann an bord 2 mann a 5 dorsche 50-75, ich denn wittling und der rest noch nicht mal einen biss. 
dafür das wir sehr lange gedriftet sind und den schwarm gefolgt sind ist das ergebnis traurig.
an der crew lag es auf keinen fall, haben sich echt mühe gegeben. *nocheinmal dickes lob!!!!!* |wavey:
die fische wollten halt nicht. und das kann man eben nicht beeinflussen.:c

man ärgert sich ein wenig, aber das leben geht ja weiter.
was mich beruhigt mir ging es nicht alleine so!!!  :q #v|jump:


----------



## fishingexpert87 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

wie wird denn zur zeit auf der forelle gefangen gruß marcus#h


----------



## karpfenjaeger (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hi,

kann ich dir nicht sagen, weiß nur das die jungs jetzt nur noch am weekend raus fahren! da es sich die woche über nicht lohnt keine kundschaft.

lg


----------



## LAC (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

dafür das wir sehr lange gedriftet sind und den schwarm gefolgt sind ist das ergebnis traurig.
an der crew lag es auf keinen fall, haben sich echt mühe gegeben.
-----------------

@ Karpfenjäger
der fang sah ja nicht so berauschend aus - muss wohl an der farbe des pilkers gelegen haben *lach 
oder der kapitän hat einen schwarm mülltüten gefolgt - ihr habt den dorschschwarm doch sicherlich gesehen - oder nicht? * lach nochmal 
Jedenfalls schön zu lesen, dass die besatzung nett war, sonst wäre es ja eine katastrophe gewesen.

So ist es mit der angelei, es spielen viele fakten eine rolle vom fischbestand, findet man die guten plätze bis hin zur farbe und technik sowie wetter - alles muss passen, auch wenn wir menschen glauben heute muss alles optimal laufen, da alle vorraussetzungen gegen sind - haben wir nur unseren verstand eingesetzt, das ist leider zu wenig, da wir es mit der natur zu tun haben - wo wir uns weit von entfernt haben und die wir nur bedingt einschätzen können.

Es kommt ein neuer tag und ich wünsche dir wirklich dann viel erfolg, da man sonst die welt nicht mehr versteht.


----------



## karpfenjaeger (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

moin moin,

ich glaube am pilker hat es nicht gelegen meiner hatte ja die gleichen farben mit dem sie die schönen dorsche gefangen haben.

habe ja auch 2 gefangen aber halt nur kleine. wie gesagt mit diesem einen pilker fange ich auch in warnemünde perfekt. es sollte halt nicht sein. hauptsache war ich konnte mal für ein paar stunden diese drecks bundeswehr :v hintermir lassen.

lg


----------



## karpfenjaeger (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

wenn man mal den bericht vom 13.12. von michelinmännchen sieht im thread
was wird zur zeit auf den kuttern gefangen.........
_____________________

sieht man ja eindeutig das es nicht an uns lag. die hatte es ja noch beschissener
mit 15 mann und 10 dorsche

bis denn


----------



## LAC (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, man hat es nicht immer im Griff, das ist aber auch nicht so tragisch und wie du schon sagst, wenn man den dreck abschütteln kann und macht sich  schöne tage oder stunden - dann hat es sich ja gelohnt. Man darf es nicht so ernst nehmen - natürlich wollen alle etwas fangen - aber das glück hat halt nicht jeder, wenn dann die gebiete auch nicht die besten sind, dann ist man froh das die rute sich mal bewegt.
Gruss


----------



## beschu (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

oft liegt es nicht nur an der Köderform oder Farbe;meiner Meinung nach spielt die Art der Köderführung eine grosse Rolle.Und da denen,die fangen auf die Finger schauen und selbst ein bischen experimentieren.der Dorsch ist nicht dumm;er will wie ein Mädel verführt werden!also nicht nur den Pilker stupide hochreissen sondern ihn mit Gefühl führen.(ist wie bei dem schönen Wort mit den 3 Buchstaben:q)gruss beschu#h


----------



## LAC (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

@ beschu
vollkommen richtig was du erwähnst, betreffend auf den finger schauen ist es ein problem - mann muss einen geschulten blick haben um es zu erkennen, denn man verändert ja ständig etwas, da man sich dem gewässer ja anpasst - zum beispiel bei strömung - die aus einer richtung kommt, der zuschauer dieses aber nicht sieht. Wobei es auch auf die farbe ankommt, wenn man in tieferen gewässern angelt und auf den pilker in den flachen bereichen um 10 m, wo ja laut posting geangelt wurde. Man kann ja froh sein wenn man in der westlichen ostsee im bereich um 20 m tiefe angeln kann, wenn man tiefer angeln will, muss man eine loch vorher buddeln. Nicht jetzt schreiben, es sind tiefere stellen da, ja - ich kenne sie, jedoch muss man da auch angeln, denn das ruder hat nicht der angler in den händen.
Ich habe mal vor zig jahren eine vereinsfahrt von deutschland nach langeland d.h. wir wollten es machen. Der verein musste extra für die längere fahrt, mehr bezahlen, was auch gemacht wurde. Für zwei tage haben wir den kahn gechartert. Beim ersten tag, war nebel und der kapitän hat förmlich den "dummen" anglern einen vorgegaukelt, als er sagte - wir sind jetzt nah an langeland. Dann habe ich die lage mal eben überprüft, da schaukelten wir im nebel noch vor der deutschen küste. Es wurde fast nichts gefangen - den zweiten tag bin ich nicht mehr mitgefahren, weil ich kein bock mehr hattte. Als ich ausstieg, stiegen 10 mann mit aus 20 fuhren raus -in richtrung langeland - bei nebel - als sie zurück kamen hatten sie minimal gefangen, waren auch nicht in der nähe von langeland, da ich den kahn mal eben ausfindig gemacht habe, wo er ist. So kann es aussehen - wenn man blind ist und noch nebel hat. Wir hatten von land mehr fische gelandet, in flachen zonen als die "hochseeangler"  Auch so kann eine angelfahrt sein, wobei zu der zeit noch mehr dorsche in der ostsee waren und in maastholm, lag eine ganze armada von seelenverkäufern die angelfahrten machten und der kapitän immer schön mitgesoffen hat.
Angeln ist halt immer ein erlebnis 
.


----------



## karpfenjaeger (18. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

moin moin männer |wavey:, 

na was machen die fische schwimmen noch welche in der ostsee?

fahre am 16. mai wieder von warnemünde mitm kutter freue mich schon!

lieben gruß


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

ich fische grundsätzlich nur mit pilker d.h. ohne vorfach ausser wenn die dorsche krebse an bord auswürgen dann montiere ich einen einzigen japanroten twister am mono9vorfach als pilker nehme ich wenn krebszeit ist rot/schwarz oder rot/grün! wenn heringszeit ist nehm ich pilker in bleutönen aber entscheidener als die farbe ist die köderführung!


----------



## BigHead (23. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

die köderfhrung ist zwar wichtiger, jedoch spielt die farbe in der ostsee auch eine große nebenrolle...
außerdem sind beifänger manchmal sogar fangentscheidend...
beispielsweise, wenn die dorsche nciht besonders groß sind, gehen sie oft auch mit vorliebe auf den twister...aber es kommt auch immer auf die jahreszeit frauf an.


----------



## bacalo (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

@Lydum Art Center;

......."So ist es mit der angelei, es spielen viele fakten eine rolle vom fischbestand, findet man die guten plätze bis hin zur farbe und technik sowie wetter - alles muss passen, auch wenn wir menschen glauben heute muss alles optimal laufen, da alle vorraussetzungen gegen sind - haben wir nur unseren verstand eingesetzt, das ist leider zu wenig, da wir es mit der natur zu tun haben - wo wir uns weit von entfernt haben und die wir nur bedingt einschätzen können".

Jetzt erstmals gelesen#6.

Wir, als ortsunkundige Gäste, sollten daher um so meer |rolleyes, auch auf die kleinsten Gegebenheiten achten. Wirklich, viele Details (Zahnräder) greifen hier ineinander.

Veränderungen im Beißverhalten der Dorsche kommen halt nur sehr seehr langsam beim örtlichen Händler an. 

.
.


----------



## karpfenjaeger (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

grüße,

jippi freu mich schon nur noch 2 woche dann geht es wieder los!!!!
*freu :vik:

was machen eigentlich die heringe sind die schon da? in warnemünde! |bigeyes

mal schauen schlechter wie in heiligenhafen vom fangen her kann es ja net werden, wie gesagt die erholung steht im vordergrund und das ist das wichtigste. also dann 

lieben gruß |wavey:


----------



## karpfenjaeger (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hi @ all,

was sind eigentlich die top köder im frühjahr bzw. im sommer für den dorsch? Pilker, Gufi, Natur?

lieben gruß |wavey:
christian


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Moin,

bei der Kutterfahrt mit der "MS Christa" am 3. Mai von Wismar aus bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und fast glatter See war eindeutig die Farbe ROT-Gelb und ein Beifänger mit gleicher Farbe *TOP*!

*Aber - Versuch macht klug
meint Karauschenjäger
..............................................*

.


----------



## karpfenjaeger (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hallo,

hast du mit natur zufällig auch geangelt?

fahre eh nur mit der roten flotte! ich weiß wie ihr denkt, geht aber mal auf die homepage von denen, ehrlich solche tage habe ich selbst schon mitgemacht.
sind klasse jungs kann ich einfach nur loben.

lieben gruß
christian


----------



## karpfenjaeger (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

moin moin,

in einer woche ist es soweit, macht es sinn nebenbei beim pilken eine rute mit festbleimontage und naturköder wie schrimps oder tauwurm in die tiefe zu lassen?

was haltet ihr davon?

LG chrisian #h


----------



## karpfenjaeger (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hallo,  #h

hab grad gelesen bei unterschiedlichem seegang können die fängigen farben variieren.

mein vorposter schrieb glatter seegang rot/gelbe farben top!
aber bei mittleren seegang und bei kräftigen seegang was spielen da die farben für eine rolle?
verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. |kopfkrat #c kann mich da einer aufgeklären? bin total am doof |bigeyes!

lieben gruß
karpfenjaeger


----------



## BigHead (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Da fragst du am besten mal die Dorsche selbst |supergri :m
Du hast schon recht, dass es manchmal tage gibt, an denen die farbe keine rolle spielt, nur das man überhaupt auf den grund kommt. das ist jedoch meiner meinung nach eine ausnahme.
was ich dir sagen kann ist, dass es ab ca. 30 metern eh keine rolle mehr spielt was du für eine farbe nimmst, da in dieser tiefe eh alles gleich aussieht 
nur so tiefe stellen werden so gut wie nie an gefahren, oder bessergesagt exestieren fast nicht in der ostsee |supergri


----------



## karpfenjaeger (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

@ philipp14,

was machst am 16.05.
hast schon was vor? willst mit auf die chemnitz zum angeln?
ist echt nen geiler kutter sonst würde ich net drauf gehen leute sind nett usw.
wenn du lust hast einen platz habe ich noch frei

LG christian #h


----------



## karpfenjaeger (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hi männer,

ist es möglich auch mit tauwürmer plattfische und dorsche zu fangen? oder schwimmen die da drum herum, weil sie die nicht kennen oder fressen?

wäre eine günstige alternative zum wattwurm!!!!

LG Christian |wavey:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Mit Tauwurm kannst du in der Ostsee auf Aal angeln. Dorsch und Butt kannst du vergessen, wenn da was beisst wären das nur Zufallsfänge. Dann lieber einen Hering gekauft und in Streifen geschnitten.


----------



## karpfenjaeger (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hi #h,

danke für den tipp brauch ich ja nicht zu kaufen fahre ja am 16.05. mit nem kutter raus kann mir ja dann 1-2 heringe fangen und es gleich probieren. will versuchen mit einer rute natur köder am grund zu fischen und vielleicht mal nen butt oder so zu fangen und mit ner anderen ne runde pilken.

Gruß


----------



## karpfenjaeger (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

mahlzeit, 

jippi! nachher geht es wieder los auf die fische mal schauen was diesmal der tripp so bietet letztes mal hatten wir ja nicht so viel glück.

könntet mir vielleicht noch ein paar tips geben was den dorsch richtig wild macht.

LG Christian |wavey:


----------



## tonnetto (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



karpfenjaeger schrieb:


> mahlzeit,
> 
> jippi! nachher geht es wieder los auf die fische mal schauen was diesmal der tripp so bietet letztes mal hatten wir ja nicht so viel glück.
> 
> ...


 
Probier mit ne Dorsch Bombe.. in rot.. und den twister in rotschawarz.. gewicht ..so leicht wie es geht.. und schön spielen... und weit werfen, wenn wind in rücken.....
G.
Tonnetto


----------



## karpfenjaeger (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

HI,

danke, für den tip! so ne dorschbombe ist das so nen paternoster? |kopfkrat
aber ist es meist nicht so, dass weniger mehr ist?

LG Christian


----------



## djoerni (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

ne dorschbombe ist ein jigkopf auf den ein twister oder gummifisch gezogen wird.


----------



## karpfenjaeger (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hallo, 

habe grad mit dem kutter telefoniert und sagten mir das die noch nicht wissen ob sie rausfahren wegen wetter.

das ist aber auch komisch laut dwd wind 5-6, aber laut anderen wetterdiensten sind es nur 2-3 ich begreife das nicht die müssen sich doch mal einig werden wie das wetter am folge tag werden wird. 

gruß

ps: das hat der kutter gesagt, das habe ich aber auch schon in eigener regie festgestellt weil das ist unnormal


----------



## karpfenjaeger (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hi männers,

also der kutter fährt *freu :vik:, wünscht mir petri heil ich melde mich mit fangerfolg. 
um 21 uhr geht es los!

bis dann
Gruß Christian


----------



## karpfenjaeger (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

moin moin,

also hier das ergebnis:

wir haben haben zu viert ca. 30 dorsche gefangen. 8 davon konnte wir mitnehmen lagen im schnitt zw. 40 und 50! die anderen 22 schwimmen wieder in der ostsee die waren ein ticken zu klein, so ca. 3-4 cm unter maß. 

Fazit: ich kann die ms chemnitz wieder nur loben! war jetzt das 4. mal mitgefahren also einfach nur ein traum. FREUNDLICH, HILFSBEREIT, SAUBER!

Kapitän hat fische gesucht und gefunden lange drifts und selbst nach ner halben stunde drift bissen die dorsche immer noch.
ich bin auf jedenfall wieder dabei, mal schauen, höchstwarscheinlich dieses jahr nochmal. 

Gruß Christian#h


----------



## karpfenjaeger (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hallo an alle,

bin auch seit langen mal wieder aktiv. möchte dieses jahr das erste mal selbst mit kleinem boot von neugebauer´s vor kühlungsborn angeln.

muss ich da sehr weit raus fahren oder reichen da 1,11114 km. soll alles so im bereich vom yachthafen sein.
wie sind vorm yachthafen so die dorschfänge?

im bereich yachthafen deshalb, da es nur ein 5 ps boot ist und ich relativ unerfahren bin.

fahre zwar erst ende september aber ich kümmere mich früh um infos


----------



## Hausmarke (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Grün #6


----------



## karpfenjaeger (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

grüße,

wie liegen denn so die tiefen vor kühlungsborn?

kann man da eigentlich auch mit großen dorschen rechnen oder eher so im mittleren bereich um die 50?

lieben gruß


----------



## Pilke (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



karpfenjaeger schrieb:


> kann man da eigentlich auch mit großen dorschen rechnen oder eher so im mittleren bereich um die 50?



Hi Karpfenjäger,

vor Kühlungsborn war ich noch nie angeln.

Aber wenn du reelle Chancen auf große Dorsche haben willst -ohne nach Norwegen zu fahren- dann kann ich dir nur Rügen ans Herz legen. Und dort speziell in Sassnitz die MY Julia.
Der Käpn ist super nett und fährt wesentlich weiter raus (zwischen 30 und 40 sm) als es die Angelkutter tun .
Es ist eine Hochseeyacht für max. 12 Angler, was ich persönlich schon mal wesentlich besser finde als diese überladenen Kutter. Super fand ich dort auch, dass man das Echolt die ganze Zeit mit beobachten kann...
Wir waren letztes Jahr 2 Mal mit ihm draußen - bisher definitiv das beste Dorschangeln, was ich vor der deutschen Küste erlebt habe...und ich gehe schon 20 Jahre Dorschangeln...
Wir hatten in den beiden Tagen zu viert weit über 100 wirklich gute Dorsche. Viele Dubletten, auch einige Triletten...Zeitweise war es fast wie Herings- oder Makrelenangeln. Ich selber habe irgendwann aufgehört, weil ich zu Hause gar nicht so viel Kühlkapazität habe...
Es waren viele zwischen 60 und 70 cm dabei. Mein Kumpel hat einen von knapp einem Meter erwischt und ansonsten #6...wirklich kleine, also untermaßige hatten wir so gut wie gar nicht.
Alles was weniger als 50 cm hatte, haben wir wieder schwimmen lassen.
Ein anderer Angler, der allerdings nicht zu uns gehörte, fing sogar eine Meerforelle auf einen Beifänger...kein sehr großes Exemplar aber dennoch ein netter Beifang#6

zu den Farben bzw. Ködern ist zu sagen, dass das meiste auf die Beifänger ging und das waren Garnelenimitate in schwarz und orange...Pilker gingen am besten in gelb-orange
In 2 Wochen sind wir wieder dort und fahren an 2 Tagen raus...ich bin schon ganz hibbelig deswegen :q

So weit zu den Dorschen...

Gruß aus Hamburg,
Pilke


----------



## karpfenjaeger (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hi,

was kostet denn der spaß (die yacht? für 2 tage) das problem ist ich komme aus nürnberg der anfahrtsweg ist ja nicht gerade kurz. deswegen habe ich mich dieses jahr eigentlich für kübo entschieden habe dort auch schon eine woche gebucht :vik: *freu


----------



## Pilke (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



			
				karpfenjaeger;2921742

was kostet denn der spaß[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> das ist der einzige Haken dabei - ist leider nicht gerade sehr günstig
> 
> ...


----------



## karpfenjaeger (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

65 € für zwei tage am stück?

das wäre doch spotbillig! 

naja muss mal drüber nachdenken nächstes jahr vielleicht mal übers wochenende. wäre mal ein schöner trip. so von jetzt auf nachher.


----------



## marv3108 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

65 Euro gilt nur im Sommer. Ansonsten 70 + 8 für Essen.

Preis gilt pro Tour. Ich war auch schon paar mal mit. Immer super gefangen. Ich würde,wenn ich aus dem Süden komme, gleich 3 Tage machen. Lohnt sonst ja nicht?!

Also, auf nach Rügen, die MY Julia stürmen. 

PS. Die anderen fangen momentan auch ganz gut...


----------



## Pilke (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Nein pro Tag und pro Person


----------



## Pilke (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



marv3108 schrieb:


> 65 Euro gilt nur im Sommer. Ansonsten 70 + 8 für Essen.
> PS. Die anderen fangen momentan auch ganz gut...




Das ist richtig!
welche anderen meinst du?
Von der Jan Cux kann ich nur abraten!


----------



## jpm7890 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Ich habe die selben Erfahrung gemacht...


----------



## karpfenjaeger (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

danke für den tip merk ich mir
ja nächstes jahr dann, fahr erst mal nach kühlungsborn ist ja auch erst im september. mal zurück zur eigentlichen frage. 

was herrschen denn nun für tiefen vorm kü-borner yachthafen? war da noch nie einer mit nem echolot oder so? 

lg karpfenjäger


----------



## marv3108 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



Pilke schrieb:


> Nein pro Tag und pro Person



Genau so meinte ich das auch...

Warum abraten? Haste schlechte Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## marv3108 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



jpm7890 schrieb:


> Ich habe die selben Erfahrung gemacht...



Was für Erfahrungen? Mit der Julia?


----------



## Pilke (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Warum abraten? Haste schlechte Erfahrung gemacht?




Leider ja - wir haben quasi einen Steinwurf vor den Kreidefelsen rumgedümpelt...dementsprechend mies waren auch die Fänge...

Angeblich konnten sie an dem Tag nicht weiter raus, weil es zu windig war - völliger Mumpitz!!!
Der eigentliche Grund war meiner Meinung nach der nicht voll ausgebuchte Kahn und somit die Sorge mal ein Bißchen weniger zu verdienen - was meiner Meinung nach relativ kurzsichtig ist.
Schließlich sollte dem Käpn daran gelegen sein, dass die Leute zufrieden sind und gerne wieder kommen bzw. anderen von ihren guten Erfahrungen mit dem kahn berichten...siehe MY Julia


----------



## marv3108 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Is doch schön, dass du gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Ich bin sonst jeden Monat, machnmal sogar zwei mal, nach Fehmarn gedüst. 

Jetzt gilt nur noch MY Julia. Aber nur max. alle 2 Monate, zwecks Strecke und so. 

Achso, Gerd seine Tochter heist Julia. Die hat mich doch fast geschlagen beim angeln #q. Gerd, ich weis dass du das liest. Das riecht förmlich nach Revanche. Im August dann, ne? #6

Maik


----------



## Pilke (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Jetzt gilt nur noch MY Julia.


Für mich auch #6



marv3108 schrieb:


> Achso, Gerd seine Tochter heist Julia. Die hat mich doch fast geschlagen beim angeln #q


 

Ich bin am 16.5. und 17.5. an Board:vik:


----------



## marv3108 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



Pilke schrieb:


> Für mich auch #6
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin am 16.5. und 17.5. an Board:vik:


 

Vor August bin ich natürlich auch nochmal da! Am 12.06.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mit Sunny! Dann gehts rund....


----------



## sunny (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

So isses :vik:. Kampei.


----------



## marv3108 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Mensch Sunny, bin heiss...:k Bin schon am Pilker polieren...|uhoh:


----------



## karpfenjaeger (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

mit was für tiefen kann man nun jetzt vor dem kühlungsborner yachthafen rechnen? 4-5 meter? würde schon gerne bei 8 bis 12m schippern, möchte ja gerne auch etwas größere exemplare fangen wollen ab 70cm+.

gruß


----------



## micha_2 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

auch die grosseren beissen in 4-5m


----------



## karpfenjaeger (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

ok!?!

was ich mich eigentlich auch immer frage bei 4-5 meter wassertiefe, das die das boot nicht mitbekommen, bzw. nicht so krass warnehmen, wie ein karpfen am see. 
sobalb er dich mitbekommt ist er einfach nur weg. 

|kopfkrat versteh ich nicht oder liegt das an der größe des gewässers das sich der schall ganz einfach anders verteilt.

lg karpfen #h


----------



## karpfenjaeger (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hallo,

kommt denn keiner aus kühlungsborn der mir den bereich yachthafen ein wenig beschreiben kann, vom wasser her meine ich tiefen, untiefen, kleine Plato´s <--- 

lieben gruß


----------



## karpfenjaeger (4. August 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hallo an alle,

ist denn mittlerweile jemanden was eingefallen. wie es vor dem yachthafen in kübo, so los ist mit plato´s, untiefen usw.

lg |wavey:


----------



## Rosi (4. August 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Hi, 5m kannst du vergessen, der Dorsch steht bei 14m, wir haben kaum noch das Land gesehen. Und wer nicht gern pilkt, lieber mit Wattis fischt, der kann sich Mengen an Wittlingen in schönen Größen ins Boot holen. Auch etwa in dieser Tiefe.


----------



## Rosi (4. August 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



karpfenjaeger schrieb:


> ok!?!
> 
> was ich mich eigentlich auch immer frage bei 4-5 meter wassertiefe, das die das boot nicht mitbekommen, bzw. nicht so krass warnehmen, wie ein karpfen am see.
> sobalb er dich mitbekommt ist er einfach nur weg.
> ...



Bei Sonnenschein kann man in 6m Tiefe noch den Grund der Ostsee erahnen. Also sieht der Fisch auch den Schatten vom Boot und nimmt den Schall wahr. Blos er denkt sich nichts dabei, weil ja nicht in jedem Boot Angler sitzen-so ungefähr. 
Ein Kutter würde das Wasser aber zu sehr verwirbeln, also sollte er schon mindestens 8m Wasser unter sich haben.  Man fischt meistens nicht direkt unter dem Boot, weil das ja ein wenig treibt. Die Montage treibt auch. Auf einem Kutter werden deshalb die Seiten gewechselt, damit Jeder mal in der Drift angelt.

Es ist den Fischen auch egal ob der Nachbar grad nach oben gezogen wird. Die bleiben trotzdem. Sonst wäre ja der Schwarm nach dem ersten Fang weg.

Ich glaube nicht an Pilkerfarben. Da unten ist es stockdunkel. Entscheidend sind das richtige Gewicht und die Pilkerform.


----------



## karpfenjaeger (5. August 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi, 5m kannst du vergessen, der Dorsch steht bei 14m, wir haben kaum noch das Land gesehen. Und wer nicht gern pilkt, lieber mit Wattis fischt, der kann sich Mengen an Wittlingen in schönen Größen ins Boot holen. Auch etwa in dieser Tiefe.




vielen dank das ist doch mal ne aussage. die einen sagen bei 5 m du sagst bei 14 m wittling wäre auch nicht schlecht. so 30 stk. lecker :q 

komme ich eigentlich mit meiner nussschale bis dahin 4,70 lang 1,70 m breit, 5 ps schwach


----------



## karpfenjaeger (11. August 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

noch 6 1/2 wochen dann geht es los, bin schon voll heiß.
im september gibt es noch wittling ? oder muss man ihn schon suchen.

lg


----------



## offense80 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Ich war gestern mit dem "Ostseeangelclub" vor Maasholm unterwegs, war echt ein geiler Tag. Hatte 10 gute Dorsche und einige die wieder schwimmen. Was ich noch nie erlebt habe-gestern hatte ich ALLE Fische nur auf den Beifänger ( Japanrot ) gefangen, nicht ein einziger ist auf den Pilker eingestiegen. Ich hab wirklich alle erdenklichen Farben durchprobiert....nüscht.


----------



## karpfenjaeger (12. August 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hi,

ich persönlich, was ich selbst gefangen, gesehen und gehört habe war gemischt. es gibt tage da fängt man auf beides, dann nur auf den beifänger und dann wieder nur auf pilker. 

man steckt einfach nicht drin.

grüße


----------



## volkerm (12. August 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

Gummifische in rot- braun- motoroil- glitter klappen manchmal ganz gut, sie selektieren auch gegen Untermaß.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## karpfenjaeger (7. September 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hi,

hab gesehen das zur zeit viele dorsche in den tiefen zwischen 10 und 20m gefangen werden bzw. ab 15m und tiefer.

schafft man es mit dem kleinboot sicher(!) soweit raus und sicher (!) wieder rein bei angenommenen 3 bft und 5 ps motor. will nämlich kein risiko eingehen das irgendwie was passiert. 

und wie weit ist das im schnitt draußen auf der ostsee?
in 2 1/2 wochen ist es soweit und ich brauch noch ein paar infos

gruß |wavey:


----------



## karpfenjaeger (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kutterangeln, welche Köderfarbe ist fängig!*

hallo an alle,

also fangbericht wie versprochen  vom 24.09 - 30.09.10 also die ersten 4 tage waren in kühlungsborn übelst stürmisch. man konnte nicht mit dem boot raus. habe mich stattdessen frustriert auf die seebrücke gehockt. erster tag schneider nicht ein fisch, andere haben gut gefangen schollen bis um die ca. 40-45cm. ( echt spitze ). und ich stand daneben *kotz

am 2 tag hab ich mal mit ein paar anglern gequatscht und bin in ausbildung gegangen. konnte dann so gegen 21:30 meinen ersten und einzigsten dorsch diesen abends fangen. (aber der größte auf der ganzen brücke von 57cm *freu)
tag 3 viele kleine um 40 schwimmen alle wieder
tag 4 viele kleine um 40 (welche wieder schwimmen), aber auch ordentliche 50+ <- 11 an der zahl 
am tag 5 war es dann soweit durfte endlich mitm klein boot raus drift ging einiger maßen trotzdem immer noch richtig strömung aus den vergangen tagen. viele dorsche vor kübo aufm echolot gesehen haben leider nur schlecht gebissen und wenn dann nicht gut gehakt. konnte aber 3 verhaften 55cm 62cm und einen schönen um die 75 (hab ihn nicht gemessen). aber auch 2 richtig dicke verloren. 

alles in allem habe ich wieder viel gelernt, viele leute kennengelernt, hat spaß gemacht!!! 
Kübo ich komme wieder, man kann sagen insgesamt waren es ca. 30 dorsche, davon 15 gute mitgenommen ab 50+ bin guter dinge fürs nächste mal

lg 
karpfenjaeger


----------

